# South Devon / Teignmouth



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Going for a weekend away near Teignmouth. Any coffee shops worth a visit nearby?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Wedo coffee Torquay 
https://wedo-coffee-shop.business.site

A very chilled bar. Worth a visit. Parking at the back charges you on automatic number plate recognition... just in case

Cafe ODE Shaldon
https://odetruefood.com

More an eatery, but a nice Marzocca setup and they seemed to know their stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

